# Bpc 157



## LastChance

I recently broke my ankle.  I also dislocated it and damaged the tendons.  They are not completely torn away.  There is a small bone chip that is broken completely off and needs to be removed.  My Dr. also wants to do surgery to repair the tendons "since he is doing surgery anyway".  He said that normally he would just wait and see if the tendons would heal on their own before operating, but the bone fragment needed to be removed.  

Removing the fragment is a minimal procedure compared to the repair of the tendons.  I am thinking about telling him to just remove the bone fragment and leave the rest to see what happens.  I really do NOT want him to repair the tendons.  You hear a ton of horror stories about this and he himself told me that it would 9-12 months before I was totally recovered from the surgery.

that leads me to my question.  Has anyone here ever used BPC 157?  I am seriously considering trying it, but can't seem to find reliable dosing information or even how to use it.  I have seen some say that it needs to be injected at the injury site, but never whether intramuscular or subq.  I sure as hell don't want to try and inject directly into the tendon!  Ouch.

Anyway, I'd love to hear any advice from anyone here who may have some experience with something like this.

Maybe TB 500 would be a better choice?

BTW I am a 42 year old man.  6'2", 225 lbs.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Good question last chance.  I think hijacked broke his ankle few months ago so he will chime in on his research. I will look deeper at Bpc and Tb500
42 is young so you will heal well as possible...ib


----------



## LastChance

Thanks for the reply 

I'm really looking forward to any advice here.  

It has been about 5 weeks since my accident.  I am still in a boot and on crutches.  My Dr. is telling me not to put any weight on the ankle yet.  It is a workers comp case, which is a mess all in it's own.  My surgery is not even scheduled yet.  They are deciding if they believe it is medically necessary or not lol.

I added some pics of the ankle from a couple days after it happened just for the hell of it....


----------



## Ironbuilt

Yuk..bro you are hijacked 's ankle bustin twin... how did you do that?  .
As for workers comp what a joke. Been there. .whole new thread for that shit.


----------



## LastChance

I was working on a platform about 10' off the ground unplugging a tank with hot water in it (about 180 - 200 degrees).  I'm the boss.  It was Friday afternoon and I didn't wanna have to stay around late so thought I would go out and show them guys how to get some shit done.  Mistake #1.

When the plug broke loose it blew open a lid and started to blow that water all over me.  I became very motivated to find the ground.  The ladder was on the other side of where the water was coming from so I climbed out an x brace, hung and dropped to the ground.  Mistake #2.  

I couldn't see the ground and just landed completely wrong.  

Simple as that.....

AS cliche as it sounds, it just all happened way too fast.


----------



## LastChance

I've done some more looking and it looks like BPC 157 is IM at injury site....that seems to be a bit of a challenge on the ankle to me....

TB500 is subq near the injury site.  That for sure seems easier to pull off.  

I can't seem to find much that compares the 2 as far as effectiveness goes though and I'm not really sure of how much I should actually expect either to help.

Dosings that I have seen vary quite a bit as well.


----------



## LastChance

Holy shit.....Seeing your ankle makes me feel better already!  I feel for you man.  What happened?  Looks like they had your whole ankle laid open.

Did the igf seem to help at all or do you think you are getting more from the hgh?


----------



## LastChance

Reading back my last post, I don't like the way it sounds. 

All I mean is that my injury seems relatively minor compared to what you are dealing with.  

In now way do I actually feel better because you are hurt.  I hope it didn't come off like that.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hijacked I am going to have nitemares again..thats Dr Frankenstein shit..
Lastchance I saw the site specific doseing and no. That probably be safer under a scope as shot is performed due to nerves etc in foot region let alone veins.. So for labor and industry how it happened I assume you said saw a leak went to inspect and bamm.either scald for life or jump..bastards..igf really helps with more tendon repair than bone ..thus hgh is good for bone strength and repair depending on age..thanks ib


----------



## LastChance

Yeah that was pretty much my choice...burn or jump.  Shitty situation all the way around.

I think I'll probably try some igf because it's cheaper too and see what that does.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Foot of the month club needs volunteers you guys..


----------



## LastChance

I sure will hijacked.  I kind of in the same boat as you in that I have never had an injury like this before so will be hard to tell.  I will say that it is taking way longer than I thought it would to get better.  At 5 weeks it is still twice the size of my other ankle. 

Workers Comp got the surgery request from the Dr. last Thursday and I still haven't heard shit from them.


----------



## LastChance

That's rough man.....2 years is a hell of a long time.  You gonna get back on a motorcycle or are you done?  I had a guy here at work broke his back in a bike wreck. 

My ankle is the same way.  One day it looks better and feels better, the next it will be a bit more swollen again and hurt more.  I have no clue why.

I haven't really even been trying to rehab it all though.  I don't see the point when I am gonna get cut and be right back down again anyway.  Sucks.


----------



## LastChance

Just received this from my workers comp person:

Good news. Peer Review certified the request for left ankle arthroscopic debridement with extensive anterior decompression and removal of loose body, microfracture, debridement of lateral talar dome lesion, reconstruction of deltoid ligament, Brostrom-Gould reconstruction of lateral ligamentous complex, partial resection of the tibia off the medial side . 

I will be calling the doctor’s office to let them know they can schedule the surgery. 


That's what is ahead of me.


----------



## Ironbuilt

That's great LC.. workers comp requests are sometimes a nuisance. Thanks for the update.


----------



## LastChance

Just got my surgery date - 5/21.  Wish me luck


----------



## The Grim Repper

Hey hijacked sorry to _hijack_ this, but I'm going to use TB500 and I'm jumping on BPC 157 for my Quad tendonitis in that order.

I'm going to update here on the progression.

LastChance, I hope you find some relief, please update here brother.
Hijacked...
BROTHER WTF!
Holy crap bro, I hope you're healed up ASAP, that is a shame man.  Whew!
You're in my thoughts brother!
G.


----------



## Ironbuilt

What Grim tendinitis , LC we need surgery update when possible , hijacked what's your update.?  U guys are silverbacks,glad I'm young . Ib


----------



## Ironbuilt

Shit!!!!!.^^^^    time to regroup Hj. Ib


----------



## LastChance

Hey guys....finally got back on here.  

Hijacked, I am really sorry to hear about your situation.  I can certainly relate enough to really feel for you!  I hope you get some relief soon!


I had my surgery two tuesdays ago, so tomorrow will be 3 weeks.  I got the staples (29 of the fuckers) out and the dressing removed last Friday.  Now I have a follow-up appt. a month from now.

They put me in a walking boot and told me to continue to use crutches and slowly start using my ankle again and aim to be walking without crutches at all in 2-3 weeks.  I feel like I can probably beat that just based on how it feels.  I have actually had very little pain.  Nothing like I was afraid it would be.

So I am targeting back in the gym next week.  It has been almost 3 months since the last time I was there.  I feel small and soft.  My left calf has shrunk way more than I would have imagined.

idk how long it will be before I can really work my legs again, but gonna get started upper body at least and try to get going.

Thank you all for asking about me 

Hope to post more soon when I get going good again!


----------



## Ironbuilt

Very good to see you LC . Muscle has memory so don't forget it.. Hope all is well and don't rush health related repairs.. ib


----------



## LastChance

Yes sir, that first shower was an awesome thing!


----------



## ksfoguy

This is an impressive log! 

Intrigued by BPC-157 to speed healing of an elbow issue, but not sure I want to inject into my forearm :-/


----------



## The Grim Repper

ksfoguy said:


> This is an impressive log!
> 
> Intrigued by BPC-157 to speed healing of an elbow issue, but not sure I want to inject into my forearm :-/



31g slin pin, you'll feel almost nothing.  :sHa_thumb2:


----------



## tripletotal

The Grim Repper said:


> 31g slin pin, you'll feel almost nothing.  :sHa_thumb2:



True! It's strange to watch a pin go in and not be able to feel it. I love 31g!


----------



## Ironbuilt

ksfoguy said:


> This is an impressive log!
> 
> Intrigued by BPC-157 to speed healing of an elbow issue, but not sure I want to inject into my forearm :-/



Pin the elbow joint close as possible on arm on hand side of elbow on lateral collateral ligament


----------



## LastChance

1st day back in the gym in a little over 3 months this morning....back to getting up at 4am lol.  Weak as a kitten and have that shit feeling of having to start all over knowing how much you lost.

Back though....so yay for me.


----------



## LastChance

If you are looking for a real log with real good info about this, look here:

http://www.anasci.org/vB/peptides-growth-factors/32382-tb500-act1-bcp-157-log.html


----------

